# Fluffy coat problem - photo



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi
I recently get a beautiful 3,5 yr old boy. Here is how his coat looks like after shea butter shampoo & conditioner + oil and under wraps conditioner(leave in). I wonder why it still does look fluffy and not weighted down? Can you help me? What kind of products should I use to get his coat silky? Many ppl advice dove or pantene smooth or CC 10. Whats your thoughts?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I think the ends of his coat may need to be trimmed.

I really like Chris Christensen Systems Spectrum 10.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think that looks like a silky coat, but I agree the ends are split. They need trimmed , and just continue with a good conditioner and shampoo. Watch how you comb and brush him. Use a little spritz of water or diluted leave in conditioner when you brush. Don't brush the dry coat.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so so much! What kind of shampoo and conditioner should I get? Human will be enough or better to invest on quality pet products?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I agree that the ends look a bit frazzled and a trim would be helpful. MiMi has a fluffy coat, also. I recently found a product I really like. I apply a little bit to her hair when it is still wet after a bath. It makes her hair much silkier and it shines. I also use it on stubborn tangles. It has a strong perfumey smell, but while I am usually very sensitive to perfume, this doesn't bother me. I like this brand of shampoo and conditioner too. I had been using CC Spectrum 10, but I actually like this better for MiMi.

Amazon.com : Pet Silk Liquid Silk Serum, 4-Ounce : PET SILK INC. : Pet Conditioners


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree with the others that the ends need a good trim. The Chrisman Show Products are wonderful. The Royal Treatment Shampoo and Conditioner are supposed to help full coats drop nicely. I have used it, although, Pixie does not need help with her silky, straight coat so I don't know it it helps the coat "drop" but it smells amazing (like Orangesicle). I have also used their Clarifying shampoo and conditioner, again works great on Pixie and smell minty.


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you! I will give him a little trim as you advice. Hope it will help


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

sassy's mommy said:


> I agree with the others that the ends need a good trim. The Chrisman Show Products are wonderful. The Royal Treatment Shampoo and Conditioner are supposed to help full coats drop nicely. I have used it, although, Pixie does not need help with her silky, straight coat so I don't know it it helps the coat "drop" but it smells amazing (like Orangesicle). I have also used their Clarifying shampoo and conditioner, again works great on Pixie and smell minty.


Pat, I was looking for the shampoo and conditioner that you mentioned and can't find it. Can you send me a link? I love anything that smells like orange.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

sassy's mommy said:


> I agree with the others that the ends need a good trim. The Chrisman Show Products are wonderful. The Royal Treatment Shampoo and Conditioner are supposed to help full coats drop nicely. I have used it, although, Pixie does not need help with her silky, straight coat so I don't know it it helps the coat "drop" but it smells amazing (like Orangesicle). I have also used their Clarifying shampoo and conditioner, again works great on Pixie and smell minty.





lynda said:


> Pat, I was looking for the shampoo and conditioner that you mentioned and can't find it. Can you send me a link? I love anything that smells like orange.


 
I have to agree with everyone else that the ends need to be trimmed. I too love the Show Premium line by Chrisman. I use the Moisture Unleashed line on Reese but will be ordering the Royal Treatment line to try on Reese and i use the Clarity Line on Kelly and absolutely love it!

Lynda i think Pat was talking about the Royal Treatment line Royal Treatment Conditioner [8oz] by SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products by Pish Pad llc and ROYAL TREATMENT SHAMPOO 8oz by SHOW Premium Pet Grooming Products


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Unfortunately, we dont have these products here in Poland  What do you think about Bio Groom?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

martyna said:


> Unfortunately, we dont have these products here in Poland  What do you think about Bio Groom?


Martyna, totally agree with the others to cut the ends regularly. 

I think you can order the Chrisman Show Products on their site directly and they ship internationally but the shipping is very high so I would look for a product you can order in Europe. 

If you are interested, please pm me directly. I can recommend you a couple of very good products you can order over here. 

I never tried the Bio Groom so I can't say anything about it. 

My both girls have very silky hair but each has a different quality. Therefore I use the same line but different products on them. 
Alexandra


----------



## martyna (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for your help  This means a lot to me!

For sure I will cut his ends at the weekend during the bath.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

martyna said:


> Thank you so much for your help  This means a lot to me!
> 
> For sure I will cut his ends at the weekend during the bath.


You're very welcome, Martyna! 

I know what it means to have problems with the hair/coat. 

But I think you'll get good results in cutting the ends after the next bath as it probably helps to get off of the dry and thin ends. After his hair will look more full and also straight! :thumbsup:
I recommend to do it regularly every four weeks is our interval!


----------

